# An Electric Guitar For A Six-Year-Old???



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...my grandson has asked for an electric guitar for his birthday.

obviously, a real electric guitar and amp wouldn't make sense. he's only six. most likely he'll pick it up, realize its not a toy that does stuff, and immediately lose interest.

so, i need to find an inexpensive toy guitar that will somehow introduce him to the world of electric guitar.

help!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i dunno if you're right about that. what if someone sat down with him and showed him some easy stuff on a kid sized electric? 
he won't be worrying about tone right away, so you can cheap out on the amp. maybe if someone encouraged him, he might surprise everyone? the internet is loaded with kids who play better than most adults. history has produced many child prodigies. maybe you're right. maybe he's lose interest. but what if you're wrong? wouldn't it be cool to have something like that you could share with him?


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

How about a Squire affinity mini? 3/4 size, pretty cheap, and still a fully useable guitar should he decide he actually wants to learn to play it.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Uke is now taught in schools here in Burlington, and the Burlington L&M is selling a lot of ukes! Even my 8 year old has one.

There are a few electric guitars the size of concert ukes too. I saw one at L&M about 2 years ago selling for 99 for the guitar and 199 for the "kit". Wish I could recall the name on it though


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

I bought one of the Squier Mini Strats for my 6 year old nephew, and although the body is a bit large for him to handle, he now knows 4 chords! He is quite devoted to playing a bit each day, and I believe that as his finger strength increases, he will probably spend more time. $99 at L&M Calgary.

Regards


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...at the moment his mom can't afford lessons.

i know the kid pretty well. if he shows a genuine interest in actually playing, i'll be all over it, birthday or not. i'll set him up with a real guitar, amp and some sort of instruction.

but, for now, i need to find a toy that will provide with a little fun, but also a way to gauge whether he is really into learning how to play.

i think it is possible that some children develop a serious interest at that age, but my gut instinct tells he this is not one of those.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

avalancheMM said:


> I bought one of the Squier Mini Strats for my 6 year old nephew, and although the body is a bit large for him to handle, he now knows 4 chords! He is quite devoted to playing a bit each day, and I believe that as his finger strength increases, he will probably spend more time. $99 at L&M Calgary.
> Regards



...that is way too much to spend knowing that he will lose interest very quickly.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

If you're lucky perhaps you can find one of those Squier Minis 2nd hand. There must be a few around collecting dust in closets from the last 6 year old played it twice and got bored.


----------



## naisen (Nov 25, 2009)

why not a uke then? they are pretty fun.
when my son was 4 i found a 3/4 size Jay turser les paul at a garage sale for $50. not a bad rig once i levelled out the frets. he is only now just getting interested in it at age 7. looks like i will lose my travel guitar!


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

spongebob anyone...???...

Spongebob Guitars! Electric, Acoustic and Ukeleles! - Hamilton Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Hamilton


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

They can be pricey for a kid's toy, but Daisy Rock guitars are well-made, sound decent, play decent, look downright cool from a kid's perspective, and are made for smaller hands.

If you want cheaper, there are small Jay Turser Strat clones, and if you don't want to spend too much, The Source is trying to dump all those First Act guitars they couldn't sell for $49.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

mhammer said:


> if you don't want to spend too much, The Source is trying to dump all those First Act guitars they couldn't sell for $49.



...that is news i can use - i'll take a look.

thanks!


----------



## crashaholic (Mar 3, 2010)

My sister wanted her son to take an interest in music, there's a piano in the house, a steel 6 string, so there's music in the house but he wasn't that interested. Had a couple of piano lessons, didn't really like it.
So she asked me to see what I could do. 
I'd trawled the used guitars on cragslist until I found a Jay Turser min LP for $60, took it over to my nephew's along with a digitech effects box and a really old little amp, and just played around making 'cool' noises. Rolled a ball bearing down the strings, used some old silverware as a slide, and left it there.
Now he knows it is all 'mine', so he takes care of it (he doesn't know it was bought for him) and respects the equipment, but now plays with it, making little songs, whatever sounds cool to him and is quite happy when he comes up with something that sounds good.

The difference is, he's 9 so it may not be the same for a 6 year old, that may be a harder situation.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

crash, that was a very smart trick. if there was an applauding smiley here, i would put it in this post.
you'll have to settle for a gif


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

If you're thinking of trying crashaholic's method I keeping thinking Fender Bullet - Pinkbike.com looks like a good deal.


----------

